#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Ayutthaya Sherwood House - Hotel - restaurant - swimming pool

## dirtydog

Ayutthaya/Sherwood House/Hotel/restaurant/swimming pool/

This place has 4 rooms for rent with shared bathrooms for 150baht per night, it has a swimming pool that non guests can use for 45baht each so it does attract loads of noisy kids, not sure what time they allow the little brats in there though, but if you want English food in Ayutthaya then this is a pretty good place, 40baht for beans on toast  :Smile:  they also got a pc on the internet which they charge for, got to leave your shoes outside the restaurant though  :Sad:

----------


## Roc

This place is the only guesthouse that has a pool.
The pool is free during the day and late at night.
Open 8 til 8 most days.

----------

